
A TSP breakthrough – constant approximation algorithm - leecarraher
https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.04215
======
leecarraher
More colloquial description with background -
[https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2017/09/11/a-tsp-
breakthrough...](https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2017/09/11/a-tsp-
breakthrough/)

